# Back in the game!!



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

With Kimbers ear on the mend we been takin it easy the last little bit...which was driving me crazy!!
With Kimber pretty well all healed up, finally got a chance to go out yesterday with my dad and uncle.

First group that came up flew over a ridge before we could get to hem so Kimber and I were in hot persuit. Got around the ridge and headed through the cliffs and Kimber holds a steady point as I walked up to the side of him the erupted from the rocks. I managed to drop one then missed my second shot. Then all hell broke loose. Up the ridge and Kimber goes on point. Birds start poppin up and I missed every one of them!!! :evil: 

So now im pissed. The next few coveys turned out the same. My brain was scrambled and I couldnt hit anything. So I got more frustrated. Finally was able to knock down another one in a deep canyon that Kimber found. I love that nose of his!!



















I was also able to get my swan this week. And I shot it with my Benelli 20 banger!!
3" #2 Heavy Metal!!!!










My friend and I both got ours within minutes of each other.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz on gettin back out with your dog! :O||: How in the heck did you pack a swan and a shotgun without a sling on a bicycle? Maybe those waders have big pockets...


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Maybe those waders have big pockets...


LOL Is that a swan in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad the dog is better. Nice pics. My good dog got ripped open on the Pheasant hunt. Barbed wire in cattails. Getting her stitches out today. Chukar chasing tomorrow.


----------

